# Spark plugs and the Service Engine Soon Light



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

I replaced the plugs over the weekend, and then didn't get one plug wire down
tight. So it ran on 3 cylinders for 1 1/2 blocks. I fixed that, but then there
was still a miss. I regapped the plugs, found I'd messed one up. Fixed that
up and everything is now fine. 

Except the Service Engine Soon light. It flickered on the 1 1/2 block trip. It's
been solid since then. 

How do I clear it.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

follow thse instructions.
good luck

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59864


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

ultimatuc said:


> follow thse instructions.
> good luck
> 
> http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59864



Thanks, that looks pretty clear and easy.


----------

